# Da pu có bền không ?Tại sao da PU lại phổ biến?



## avocado (2/10/21)

Da pu có bền không ?Tại sao da PU lại phổ biến? Bạn đã bao giờ tự hỏi tại sao chất liệu giả da như da PU lại ngày càng được sử dụng phổ biến chưa? Một trong những nguyên nhân chính đó là sự phản đối từ các nhà bảo vệ động vật cũng như những bìa da menu nhà hàngngười yêu quý chúng trước việc biến da động vật thành thứ trang sức, vải vóc làm đẹp cho con người. Chính vì lý do này mà chất liệu giả da, hay chất liệu da do con người tự tạo nên lại được sử dụng phổ biến hơn khi chúng vừa đáp ứng được nhu cầu may mặc lại vừa đảm bảo sự an toàn cho các loài động vật. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bên cạnh đó, giá thành của những sản phẩm được làm từ chất liệu da thật chắc chắn sẽ khá cao và không phù hợp với khả năng chi trả của nhiều người nên việc có những chất liệu giả da được coi là sự lựa chọn thay thế phù hợp hơn cả. Đặc điểm của chất liệu da pu có bền không Cùng xem bảng so sánh da PU và báo giá quyển menu bìa da da thật dưới đây để biết được những ưu và nhược điểm của da PU nhé. Nhược điểm: _ Cần giữ da PU tránh xa khỏi các nguồn nhiệt. _ Độ bền kém hơn da thật. _ Có thể bong tróc bề mặt nếu bảo quản không tốt. Ưu điểm: _ Giá thành kinh tế, chỉ bằng 1/4 so với da thật. _ Đảm bảo được tiêu chí bền, mềm, đẹp. _ Dễ làm sạch khi có vết bẩn. Ngoài ra, da PU còn có 2 ưu điểm vô cùng lớn: _ Bảo vệ động vật Đối với những người yêu động vật, sử dụng da thật có thể rất tàn nhẫn. Chất liệu của da công nghiệp là một vật liệu tổng hợp hoàn toàn nhân tạo nên bạn có thể tận hưởng những kiểu dáng đẹp, sang trọng của da mà không cảm thấy tội lỗi. _ Màu sắc đa dạng Các sản phẩm từ da nhân tạo thường sẽ có màu sắc và mẫu vân rất đồng đều. Hơn nữa, nó có thể được nhuộm với nhiều màu khác nhau nên bạn có thể thoải mái lựa chọn sản phẩm với bất kỳ sắc màu nào mà bạn thích. Ứng dụng của da pu có bền không? Ngày nay con người sử dụng da Pu rất nhiều vào các ngành sản xuất Ngành sản xuất sổ tay da Các sản phẩm sổ da PU, sổ tay có bìa da PU,…đều rất đẹp có nhiều kiểu dáng khác nhau và đặc biệt là dễ dàng da công để làm ra nó. Ngành công nghiệp ô tô, nội thất: Người ta thường sử dụng nó để bọc yên xe rất mềm mịn và đẹp. Ngoài ra nó còn được bọc các ghế sopha, nệm ngồi,… Ngành thời trang: Chắc mọi người cũng khá quen thuộc với những sản phẩm được làm từ da PU như ví da, túi xách da, thắt lưng hay chính là chiếc áo khoác da, giày da cũng được làm từ da PU. Nhưng do khả năng thoáng khí của da PU là rất thấp kém nên người ta không khuyến khích sử dụng áo và giày dép bằng da PU. Da PU có bền không? Da PU không bền như da thật và tuổi thọ của da PU cũng vì thế mà ngắn hơn. Da PU có bị nổ không? Một điểm mà rất nhiều người không thích ở da PU chính là nó rất dễ bị “nổ”. Theo thời gian dài sử dụng, nếu da thật sẽ hình thành nên lớp sáng patina tự nhiên khiến cho da có màu đặc trưng riêng và càng dùng lâu càng đẹp hơn thì da PU lại rất dễ bong tróc và cũ đi. Da bị “nổ” là hiện tượng các lớp bề mặt chất liệu da bị bong tróc và vỡ từng mảng. Nguyên nhân gây “nổ” da PU chính là vì để da PU dưới ánh nắng mặt trời trực tiếp. Phân tử chất dẻo làm nên da PU rất dễ bị gãy đoạn dưới tác dụng nhiệt nên mới xuất hiện những vệt “nổ” trên chất liệu da. Tuy nhiên, ngay cả khi bạn không để da PU tiếp xúc ánh nắng thì những sợi tự nhiên có trong thành phần da PU cũng sẽ làm “nổ” da giày khi chúng chịu tác động nhiệt. Khi thấm nước da pu có bền không? Một điểm cộng cho da PU đó là nó không thấm nước (hay da PU chống nước được). Đặc điểm này giúp cho người dùng dễ dàng làm sạch da PU với nước hơn so với da thật. Phân biệt da pu có bền không và da thật Từ những đặc điểm giống và khác nhau giữa da PU và da thật, bạn có thể dễ dàng phân biệt chúng ngay khi chọn mua sản phẩm da. Cùng tìm hiểu xem đó là những dấu hiệu nào nhé ! Thoạt nhìn bạn có thể sẽ không phân biệt được ngay da PU và da thật bởi nó rất giống nhau. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể dựa vào một số dấu hiệu để biết được loại da mình mua là loại nào đấy ! Một cách để phân biệt chính xác nhất da PU và da thật chính là nhìn vào “lỗ chân lông” của da. Trong khi trên bề mặt da PU, những lỗ đó luôn xếp theo những vị trí cố định thì ở da thật lại nằm ở những vị trí không cố định. Sờ chất liệu da Khi sờ vào chất liệu da thật, bạn sẽ cảm giác hoặc là khá thô ráp hoặc là sờ khá mịn. Bên cạnh đó, da thật cũng cho cảm giác mềm hơn. Nếu sản phẩm da bạn cầm trên tay có cảm giác mượt nhưng lại dẻo thì khả năng cao đó chính là da giả. Đặc biệt, da giả co giãn hơn da thật. Ngửi chất liệu da Một cách khác khá dễ dàng để phân biệt 2 loại da chính là ngửi mùi chất liệu da. So với da thật, da giả có mùi đặc trưng của chất liệu hóa học và khó có thể loại bỏ được mùi này. Và tất nhiên, người ta không thế sao chép được mùi của da thật vào da giả nên bạn luôn có thể nhận ra dễ dàng. Da pu có bền không – Cách làm sạch da PU Sở hữu chiếc áo khoác làm từ chất liệu da, nhiều người luôn băn khoăn về việc làm thế nào để làm sạch chúng mà không vô tình làm hỏng món đồ của mình. Một trong những sai lầm lớn nhất mà nhiều người mắc phải đó chính là mang áo khoác da PU đến tiệm giặt khô là hơi. Bởi vì áo khoác da PU làm từ chất dẻo và chất dẻo đặc biệt dễ nóng chảy dưới nhiệt độ cao nên chắc chắn việc giặt khô là hơi sẽ làm hỏng chiếc áo của bạn. Dể biết cách làm sạch phù hợp cho áo khoác da PU mà bạn có phụ thuộc vào mức độ bẩn của áo khoác. Dùng miếng vải mềm thấm nước Đây là cách làm sạch qua với những chiếc áo khoác bị bám bụi hay chất bẩn dễ tẩy rửa. Chuẩn bị: 1 miếng vải sợi tổng hợp, nước Các bước thực hiện: Bước 1 : Nhúng miếng vải vào nước và vắt khô. Bước 2 : Nhẹ nhàng lau sạch áo khoác. Bước 3 : Treo lên mắc hoặc phơi lên cho khô. Giặt tay Với những chất bẩn không thể đơn giản làm sạch bằng việc lau bằng nước như trên thì bạn cần áp dụng cách giặt tay cho áo khoác. Chuẩn bị: Nước ấm; Nước giặt; Chậu nhỏ và 01 miếng vải sạch. Cách làm: Bước 1 : Hòa hỗn hợp nước ấm và nước giặt trong 1 chậu nhỏ. Bước 2 : Dùng miếng vải nhúng vào hỗn hợp và lau áo khoác. Bước 3 : Treo lên mắc hoặc phơi lên cho khô. Giặt máy Trước khi cho áo khoác da PU vào xưởng gia công bìa da giặt máy, bạn cần kiểm tra cẩn thận nhãn mác. Nếu nhãn mác nói rằng bạn chỉ được giặt tay (handwash only) thì phải rất cẩn thận. Nếu không, bạn có thể chọn mức quay máy giặt nhẹ để giặt áo khoác da PU.


----------

